# SS 04.11.17 - Stanford #3 "Irish"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Charles Villiers Stanford (1852 - 1924)*

Symphony No. 3 in F minor, Op. 28 

1. Allegro Moderato
2. Allegro Molto Vivace
3. Andante Con Moto
4. Finale - Allegro Moderato - Con Fuoco

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and this weekend we're going to be visiting Irish Composer Charles Stanford. I'm not real familiar with many of his works so I'm looking forward to hearing this one.

I'm not sure how many recording there are of this one but I don't think there are too many so I'll post a YouTube video again for those without a recording. I'll be listening to this one as well.






Vernon Handley/Ulster Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am going with this one:
Stanford - Symphony No. 3

Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to David Lloyd-Jones/Bournemouth here.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Darn, if only this thread was posted a few weeks back. I went with this very fine, scintillating, glowing album.










I do hope Stanford's Fifth Symphony will come up soon in the Saturday Symphonies Tradition. It's a glorious, beautiful work.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A very worthwhile composer imo. Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley for me as well.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

This boxset for me


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

I'll be listening to the Lloyd-Jones as well:


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

This site might be of interest: http://www.thestanfordsociety.org


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I am going with this one:
> Stanford - Symphony No. 3
> 
> Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley


You just can't go wrong with Handley and the Ulster Orchestra


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

In fairness you cant go far wrong with Handley irrespective of the orchestra, so many great recordings.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Azol said:


> View attachment 98873
> 
> 
> This boxset for me


Ditto.

It is a very welcome and pleasant surprise to see Stanford pop up.

Vernon Handley is a sadly underrated conductor, he shines here as he does in his sets championing Bax and Simpson.

I only have the First Symphony on David Lloyd-Jones set but I will complete his set too in due course as he too is a great though underrated interpreter as is the case with Handley.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I will listen this one via Deezer


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

The _Irish_ is arguably his best achievement in the symphonic field. It's really beautiful, tuneful, and the slow movement is quite lovely. I choose the recording by Handley and the Ulster Orchestra, which is a reference performance.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Stanford Symphony No3 - Bournemouth Sinfonietta, Norman Del Mar.

View attachment 98916


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Orfeo said:


> Darn, if only this thread was posted a few weeks back. I went with this very fine, scintillating, glowing album.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, same one for me., too.


----------

